# Amazon UK sale.



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Amazon UK are selling the Michel Thomas audio language courses at huge discounts.
<HERE>
Can I pay in euros using my PT credit card?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes you can info on Help, but think you'll find Sterling price better, as MT is American I'd check the Portuguese isn't Brazilian Portuguese a lot of the language courses are.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Yes you can info on Help, but think you'll find Sterling price better, as MT is American I'd check the Portuguese isn't Brazilian Portuguese a lot of the language courses are.


Thanks Canoeman
According to forum users who have used this course, it is European Portuguese with an explanation of the differences between the two at the end of the course.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*

Hi Dennis

Fred and i where at Miranda but i am sorry to say we missed you. You mentioned you would be in Gois sometime this week. We are going down to have a look where the Bike festival is going to be so maybe we could meet up sometime.

Krystyna


----------

